

Ask HN: Would like feedback on marcademy a new growth hacker school - timoconnor

Me, Michael Staton (Inigral, Learned Capital, DevBootcamp...), Ahmed Siddiqui (University Hacker Olympics, Startup Weekend...), Vivek Bhaskaran (Survey Analytics, QuestionPro...) and others just launched marcademy.com, an immersion school teaching Growth Hacking and Online Marketing. Would like input on the idea. Thanks
======
keenahn
Unfortunately, I'm not seeing how this is better or different from the
millions of other "online marketing" programs I've seen advertised on Warrior
Forum or similar. Except this one is an actual "bootcamp" style workshop that
costs $11,000. OK.

But I am still not in any way assured how this would be different from other
content courses.

What is your unfair advantage? Unfortunately, I don't recognize those names
you mentioned, so that doesn't really sell me on it. If I'm going to plunk
down $11K, I need to know why I am getting a return on my investment.

Best of luck

EDIT: I just saw that the top 4 students will be guaranteed market-rate job
placement. That goes a long way to assuage my fears, but still, I'm not quite
sure I'd pay $11K for this.

~~~
timoconnor
Thanks for taking the time to provide your feedback. I appreciate it. And
we'll take your wish of Good Luck. The biggest things we think differentiate
us from other approaches is the bootcamp approach by applying the learning
directly at real live companies real world marketing problems. So no
simulations. The other is as you noted at the end, the commitment to getting
people jobs. What do you think a program should be priced at? I'd value your
insight.

------
pjnewton
I think this is a good idea. The downside I see here (For me personally) is it
is location prohibitive. I can see the value in spending $10k to get this
education from some top people int he field, building a good network, and
assistance landing a job. I don't think the cost is too high. I'd say most top
performers could probably make there money back with a signing bonus if they
job a good job offer.

Personally I'm looking for something like this. There are a million ways to
learn to code online (without much risk) but there are very few good resources
for learning performance marketing. My personal issue is I would not be able
to spend 8 weeks away from my wife and kids while also coming up with the cash
to feed, shelter, transport me around SF during the program.

I think the idea is solid though. I think the best non-traditional education
programs out there need to offer job assistance in order to attract people. At
least until there is a paradigm shift away from the high value on traditional
education, no matter how useless it is.

~~~
timoconnor
Thanks for taking the time to provide your feedback. I appreciate it. About
living in the Bay Area for 8 weeks, you might find the cost is not as much as
you think. You can probably rent a bed room in a shared house for
$500-$750/month and pubic transportation is a plenty in the Bay Area. But I do
hear you about that concern. Wish we could offer you the program in your
location. Where by chance do you live as we might take the school on the road
next year.

~~~
pjnewton
I'm currently in the Phoenix area where there is a budding tech scene! Just
say'in :)

------
ph0rque
I love the content/curriculum, but I'm in different situation: I'd like to
become the growth hacker at the company I currently work for as a web dev.

Do you have a content-only, online learning option that you would make
available at a less expensive price?

~~~
soneca
+1 for online learning option...

~~~
timoconnor
Thanks

